# Diesel powered central heating?



## travelling-man

I wonder if anyone can tell me anything about diesel powered central heating?

For example how does it compare costwise to other fuels?

Is it problematical?

Does one buy ordinary automotive diesel or is there a tax break on diesel for this purpose etc?

Any and all info and/or comments will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## siobhanwf

Hiya

We have diesel heating. The cost is relatively cheaper than auto diesel.
We used to use about 1000 litres a year. That included all hot water and heating through the winter. 
We now have solar for water so it has reduced at least by half.

We have the system serviced once a year and have not had any problems.


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks...... do you have the diesel delivered and how much cheaper than auto diesel is it?


----------



## siobhanwf

travelling-man said:


> Thanks...... do you have the diesel delivered and how much cheaper than auto diesel is it?


Yes it delivered. The cost is about 2/3 the price of auto diesel.


----------



## siobhanwf

siobhanwf said:


> Yes it delivered. The cost is about 2/3 the price of auto diesel.





We use SOSI - Combustveis I am not sure if they will deliver to your area thought. Can check for you if you like.
We have always had CLEAN diesel from them unlike a company we used in Fatima


----------



## canoeman

Diesels delivered, you could well be breaking law by using anything but C/H diesel, saving used to be on IVA, but that has now increased to 23%, cost follows price of oil our last delivery mid Jan was €1.32 plitre incl IVA.

We also have a wood fired back boiler that works C/Heating system, so diesel shuts off.
How economical the less you use it the cheaper. Seriously though so much depends on area your heating, insulation etc etc.
Currently Hot water is diesel with option of gas wall heater for summer, next year will also include solar for H/W with diesel & backboiler linked to storage tank.

Like Siobhán we have it serviced yearly, never had a problem yet. It really is the only viable option here for ease of use, unless you installing underfloor, then a heat pump comes into it's own.

Whatever you do don't be tempted to put in bottled gas, that really is the dearest,


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Diesels delivered, you could well be breaking law by using anything but C/H diesel, saving used to be on IVA, but that has now increased to 23%, cost follows price of oil our last delivery mid Jan was €1.32 plitre incl IVA.


Wow !!

€1.32 per litre equals approx £1.10 per litre.

My most recent delivery of 28 Second Heating Oil in the UK was £0.61 per litre.

I am thinking that taking up the recommendation from the Builder and our Neighbour to have Underfloor with Heat Pump was a very good idea.

Rob


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks folks.... the reason I ask id that we've just seen a property we rather like and it has dual woodburning & diesel central heating and hot water systems and I was curious to know how prices worked out etc.

I assume the woodburning option is the cheaper of the two?


----------



## canoeman

To a degree, downside with wood no fire no heat, plus side with diesel is control, on for couple of hours in morning or afternoon.


----------

